# Mycetic Spore



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, not sure if this is were I should put this. As in if this forum is just for finished models, not concept art. But in any case, to the drawings!
So I wanted to go almost a directly opposite way of going about designing my Pods then anyone I have yet seen. Most just go for the quick and easy, I want to make it out to be a model in its own right, as good if not better then the GW SM Drop Pods.








I have represented in the drawings the Lashwhips/Ripper Tendrils as well as the long range biomorphs, be it Stinger salvo or the other ones. I would really like to make this open up like a SM Pod, will have to see what happens. On a technical note it will have to be at least 6in with the tendrils so they really reach as far as they can. The pedals will have to be the part that are big enough to carry the large payloads.








Here I realized the pod wasn't going to give any sort of LOS cover to those it drops so I thought what if it had some chitinous spines or 'ribs' to protect the spore creature as well as give a cover save to things hiding behind it. Also I more specifically addressed the matter of growing to groups of three. The pedals and the armor will be in a hexagonal shape instead of a box, really two sets of three radials.
And there we have my idea for my Mycetic Spores. Now just how to work out the mechanics and just how I will be sculpting this thing.


----------

